# easystreet/airlift manifold valve problems



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

Just finishing up an install on a friends car and went to air up the bags
its airlift digital management with the matching valves...on an a3...bag over coils and air lift rears
seems the front pass side fill isnt working
no clicks at all when i hit the fill....but it clicks when i hit the dump
front driver works fine and the dump for pass works so i rule out any wiring issues (rears also work with no issues)
have tried:
swapping controller to another---same issue
swapping connector from rear to fronts to see if that solved it---same issue
unscrewed cap on fill valves and swapped them---same issue
i think its a bad fill valve
any one have any input on this?
gotta love not making it to a show because of this


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

I think ur best bet would be call up easystreet and get a replacement. Obviously the fill valve is bad if the problem follows it when u swapped it w another one. Did u check ur wiring and switchbox as well?


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*

I'd hook up a volt meter to make sure the valve is seeing voltage when the fill switch is pressed. If it is, then it has to be a bad valve.


----------



## MkIII Jetta (Feb 16, 2007)

mine did the same thing when i first got it the rear right lower button seemed to not work but it actually does you gotta kinda press around on the button to find the love spot and it works...i didnt think it worked but i found out like 2 days ago it does!


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (MkIII Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MkIII Jetta* »_mine did the same thing when i first got it the rear right lower button seemed to not work but it actually does you gotta kinda press around on the button to find the love spot and it works...i didnt think it worked but i found out like 2 days ago it does!

ive done multiple installs with this same controller/manifolds....def not the issue....and i even swapped the controller to another i had laying around with no success

_Quote, originally posted by *Zorba2.0* »_I'd hook up a volt meter to make sure the valve is seeing voltage when the fill switch is pressed. If it is, then it has to be a bad valve.

this is will try 

_Quote, originally posted by *no vtec 4me* »_I think ur best bet would be call up easystreet and get a replacement. Obviously the fill valve is bad if the problem follows it when u swapped it w another one. Did u check ur wiring and switchbox as well?

wiring is all connectors right out of easy street ecu....and this is a digital system no switch box wiring


----------



## blueb316v (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: (ForVWLife)*

Dave i had an issue with mine before, the wires were loose in the gray connectors so I opted to solder them directly!


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: (blueb316v)*

Yeah I would give customer service a call, 1-800-248-0892. Tell them I told you to call and I will get it taken care of for you. 
Or just mail it to me at 
Air Lift Company
Attn: Jesse
2727 Snow Rd
Lansing, MI 48917
Make sure all you info is in the box and on the box.


----------



## blueb316v (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: (JesseAirLiftCompany)*

jesse did you get my last pm?


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: (blueb316v)*

I am checking now, I didn't realize my computer was blocking them since a new install.


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *JesseAirLiftCompany* »_Yeah I would give customer service a call, 1-800-248-0892. Tell them I told you to call and I will get it taken care of for you. 
Or just mail it to me at 
Air Lift Company
Attn: Jesse
2727 Snow Rd
Lansing, MI 48917
Make sure all you info is in the box and on the box. 


just got off the phone with Walt, got a new one going out today and il send mine back when it comes in
thanks alot guys


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif airlift


----------



## G3Variant (Jan 2, 2010)

On of the valves I bought has a wire cut off.. (it was like that when it arrived) Possible to solder them?


----------



## blueb316v (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: (G3Variant)*

You could solder it but rather put a male terminal on one side and a female on the other so it's still easily removable.


----------



## G3Variant (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: (blueb316v)*

picture of the manifold: (new and never used.. Think the sharp edge on the manifold cut the wire during the shipping
)








also bought autopilot so dont need to take the wire off since they are plug and paly.. so solder is the best then?


----------



## blueb316v (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: (G3Variant)*

Solder and heatshrink http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

